# skyone's Ross Kemp in Afghanistan



## envious1 (15 Apr 2008)

I don't know if any of you men and women have seen this Documentary (Ross Kemp - Afghanistan). It is very well done, this man has done many documentaries about gangs around the world, but this time has done a documentary about the Afghanistan war filmed in 2007 . Actually about the first battalion Royal Anglians, England. 

I recommend any of you to watch this, it is the best documentary I have seen so far.

You can find this online to be downloaded, it is a five part series.

http://www.skyone.co.uk/rosskemp/


----------



## envious1 (18 Apr 2008)

If anyone is interested in watching the whole series I have uploaded them to Veoh.

It's a 5 part series, you can watch the first 5 mins preview but to watch the whole series you must download veohTV. take a few seconds and quite worth it.

here are the links

Part 1 = http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6986475JntNDhHk

Part 2 = http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6986476kj4cbDhC

Part 3 = http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6986479FRX4pA3F

Part 4 = http://www.veoh.com/videos/v69864774RAr94b4

Part 5 = http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6986478ewKmF6gR

anyways if you feel like it, you may also download them.


----------



## Gorak (16 May 2008)

I'm in the middle of this series, thanks for uploading them.  You can read all about the many reporters that have been embedded in Afghanistan with allied troops, but to see this footage really brings more meaning...at least for me.  Very well done, I'd say a must see.


----------



## The Rifleman (31 May 2008)

The series had a special meaning for Ross as his father served with the Royal Anglian Regiment. It was very well recieved here in the UK.


----------



## TheNomad (15 Jul 2008)

Minor correction, his father did not serve in The Royal Anglian Regiment, but one of parent regiments.

However, it is an excellent documentary on the work of a typical line regiment of the British Army in Afghanistan.  It is well worth watching.

I forced made my Canadian Doris watch it, and she who has no idea about anything military, or much time for it either, thought it was very good.


----------

